# (3/4) Traveller T20 - The Soldiers Sons. Game started, but still recruiting



## DrZombie (Jan 16, 2007)

*Game has started. There is still plenty of opportunity to join.* 



"And for all commen men it shall be thus : Let the Son follow in the footsteps of his Father, for those that don't shall come to ill and fall into sin, and so shall their children, and their children's children for all eternity.
And for all of Noble Blood, let it be so. The first Son shall inherit all land and goods from his father, and will provide for his brothers and sisters. The second Son shall serve his king in the army, to defend the land of his brother. And his Sons shall serve in the army, and their sons as well. And the third Son shall serve God and enter the convent, to do Gods work. And the fourth Son shall join the learned men, and the any others the artists."

The Book of our Lord Chapter V, Verse 12-18


"And does not the Book say that God created man to his image? It does not say Hiver, Or K'Kree, or Aslan, or any other abomination.

From : The forbidden speeches of Rvd Maynor.


Welcome to Traveller. The fledgling Third Empire has suffered a major defeat at the hands of the fanatic Solomani some forty years ago. Great territory was lost, and the Navy soundly defeated. The old emperor resigned in favour of his son, Emperor Theon Alkhalikoi. The day before throne ascencion he married Empress Liuna Hai-Tikoni, daughter of the head of the Solomani Nationalist Party on Terra. The next day the old emperor abdicated, went to his private quarters and comitted _Harakiri_ in the oldfashioned way.


Emperor Theon has rebuilt the navy from scratch. Instead of heading back towards the old conflict, he opened the new frontiers, and sent his navy into the deep space, towards the rests of the ancient, old, Vilani Empire. The navy fleet was followed by fleets of settlers, exiles, prisoners, colonising the planets fallen to barbarism. IN an unprecedented move, he invested the officers in the navy that fought well with a noble title, granting them planets and small system to lord over. This has divided the nobility, who's growth in number meant that more and more power was going to the 'new nobles', a collection of soldiers sons, their brothers who were supposed to stay in the navy but now had a voice in the Moot, a voice that sounded, more and more, in favour of the Emperor.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 17, 2007)

I'll be using the T20 Traveller rules. I like 'em, they're very versatile, and they're OGL. DO you need the book to play? No, but you do need the free rules to have an idea of the skills and feats used to play the system. They use two additional stats, Education and Social Standing.

If I have enough players (4-6), we'll start with a prelude, playing things as they develop in the OTC (Officers Training Course). The plan is to fast-forward then about twelve years, and start the game.
While usually I'm not too fussed about limiting starting characters, this time I will be.

You will all start the game as Soldiers Sons, second sons of nobles, who enroll in the Acedemy. I would very much prefer the Nobles to be 'new nobles'. You will meet at the Acedemy, and the prelude will start from there.

There are various ways to enroll at the academy, and your character can do so untill the age of 28.

Options are : 
- going to university first.
- have a tour at the Noble houses.
- various believable alternatives.

After OTC, the characters will go their own various ways, but will be reunited before the main game starts.


If you don't know anything about the offical 'traveller universe' don't worry, 'cuz I don't follow the official universe anyway. This game is loosely based on 'shaman's crossing' by Robin Hobb. You don't need to read it at all to play this game, but it's a very good fantasy novel.



Technical : 50 pt buy (8 stats). Backstory more important. Make up your own planets and stuff, we'll fit them in some map somewhere


----------



## Rhun (Jan 17, 2007)

Hey DZ...I am addicted to SciFi, and I've always enjoyed the Traveller universe, going back many, many, many years. However, I do not have the book. I have read through the free rules in the past, though.

I'd be interested in playing, but I would probably need your help in building a PC.


----------



## lonesoldier (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm in. I need to read T20 rules (I've never used them before). I've read a lot of the GURPS Traveler books though, so I kinda know the feel of the universe.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 17, 2007)

Traveller!!

I'm so in!

Character to follow!


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 17, 2007)

Cool. Character creation will be a mutual coop thing. Start with backgrounds. Try to mesh them if you like. Don't mess around with numbers too much for now. The system is very versatile. I'll help out with the numbers and the technical bits.

What you need now is to decide on family, what planet you come from, if you're playing a race other then human you come up with a good backstory, 'cuz that will make life more difficult.
As seen from the intro the society is _very_ chauvinistic. if you wanna play a female then you'de better have a really really good backstory.

Guys, as you've noticed, there are some twists to my traveller setting, feel free to ask.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 17, 2007)

*Nobs and Nobility*

There is a huge gap between commoners and nobility. Not only by status, but also by the scale of power. Only very rarely does a commoner get elevated to higher nobility. When it happens, though, it gets plastered across the media, so all commoners see that they are treated fairly and just, if only they make a decent effort.

*Old Nobility*  
As a rule, old nobility is rich. Hugely rich. The higher in rank, the richer. The archdukes have several systems as their personal fief, and they have invested well in the last few hundred years, creating a massive fortune. They have their fingers in every pie, every huge company. The heridatary system makes sure that, while commoners can get rich in a certain niche (media, or industry), only the nobles have relatives and connections across the boards and across the stars, in the military, science, church and bureaucracy. Some have formed vast merchant families, others own shipyards and interstellar companys, interstellar banking. They know the people, and they have the means to crush almost any commoner company. They are involved in multisided power struggles as they each try to increase their political and financial power at the cost of others. Open warfare is heavily frowned upon, but occasionally happens. Personal duels are fashionable amongst the younger generation. The various barons gather in sociopolitical alliances, trying to take control of the Moot or find enough consensus to have their agenda approved.
Children are raised mostly by private tutors, or they go to boarding schools that cater only to a very select clientele. Marriage are allways arranged to the beterment of the family, and seldom match romantic interest. It is one of the ways a commoner can have a noble title, but he will never have the respect that comes with it. His children might have, and his grandchildren certainly will.


*New nobles*  

New nobles are a different lot. They are mostly former Navy Officers who got elevated t noble rank and given a fief in the newly conquered space. Instead of ending their career in the Navy they have been entrusted with a domain to run and to represent in the moot. They are the head of new noble families. While they have the same political power, they lack the funds of their siblings. Most planets are of low technology level, and those that are not are very rarely peacefully conquered. Although in theory the military rule is only temporarily, history shows that a cunning governor can amass the necessary power to become the only viable candidate for representing the world, or the system, at the assembly.
Most of their effort is spent trying to get interplanetary trade going, either for agricultural product or rare timbers for low-tech worlds, to sophisticated compounds or rare chemicals on heavy-industry mining planets. Most try to raise their children as a true noble should, bot many lack the funds to do so adequately.
The first second-generation 'new nobles' are reaching adult age. Some were born and raised in the outer rim, some had to move from comfortable inner-rim planets to 'the wildernis' at an older age, and some were from Naval families that went planetside when their parent got promoted.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 18, 2007)

*Religion*.
The Church of our lord is the main religion across the galaxy. Its rules govern day to day life and society, supporting a noble-led power system and maintaining the status-quo. The priests are all from noble families, and most are faithfull and honest, caring people who try to help their parish the way they are taught. Some, however, play power-games and misuse the trust they are given.

The Solemani are religious fanatics compared to the Imperium. While their faith has many similarities, it differs on one main point. The Solemani are convinced that humaniti is the only race created in Gods image, and therefore the only race worth of salvation. Some are even convinced that the Solemani are the only branch of humanity that is still 'pure', and that the rest has been tainted by the evil one.
They have revived the ancient tradition of militant monastic orders. The various orders differ only in slight points of dogma, but universal among them is the belief that if they die when fighting heretics all sins will be washed away and they'll be rewarded in the afterlife.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 18, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Hey DZ...I am addicted to SciFi, and I've always enjoyed the Traveller universe, going back many, many, many years. However, I do not have the book. I have read through the free rules in the past, though.
> 
> I'd be interested in playing, but I would probably need your help in building a PC.



Not a problem


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 18, 2007)

RULE 0 Alert!


The T20 book has a ton of feats that give +2 to multiple skills, such as Alertness (+2 to Spot and Listen Checks). It also has a bunch of skills that give only +2 to a single check, such as Carousing (+2 to Gather Information in only certain social settings)

RULE 0: Any feat providing a bonus to only 1 skill grants +3 to that skill, not +2. If the feat is applicable under only certain conditions (such as Carousing), the bonus is +4. Skill focus applies to one skill at +3. Feats that impact more than one skill are unchanged (such as Alertness).


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 19, 2007)

Dr Zombie, as the only person currently involved in running a T20 campaign at EnWorld, I would be more than happy to take a turn playing again.

Especially as how I have vivid memories of doing C Gen in "High law and Low Justice" when only two people had access to the rules and think you will need all the help you can get. I mean that the nice way.

And I take it "Army", includes Navy and Marines yes?


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 19, 2007)

yes, yes, and yes, although marines are an occupation unfit for a real gentleman.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 19, 2007)

What you need to start with is:
- A general idea of the home-planet : Tech level, population, main species, attitude towards the empire, fauna-flora, agricultural,.... You can go pretty wild.
- What did your father do to get appointed governor of the system.
- How is his relation with his 'old noble' family.
- What was your youth like.
- What did you do before OTC, or did you go straight in?


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 19, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> yes, yes, and yes, although marines are an occupation unfit for a real gentleman.




And we don't acknowledge the existance of scouts right?

What sort of vibe are  you going for here?
     Is it a "blow stuff up by day, intrigue in the officers mess by night" type thing, which would be somewhere between "Band of Brothers" and "The Three Musketeers", but in Space.

Am I close?


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 21, 2007)

yep. gentlemen sword and cloak pulp fiction space opera.


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 22, 2007)

What's the status of aliens in this Imperium?


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 22, 2007)

In the empire they are accepted, with the Vargr and the Aslan beginning to work their way into the nobility of the outlying regions. In the Solemani rim they are subhuman.


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 22, 2007)

Hmm, Aslan would appeal, but their culture is handicapping. Human or Vargr then, is it okay if I roll for stats and see where that takes me rather than point buy, just for that Classic "you may die in Character Creation" vibe?


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 22, 2007)

No probs. Roll the stats and see what you end up with pointwise. And I'll need a background before we start with levelling and the rest.


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 22, 2007)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=837955

11, 13, 17, 7, 17, 16, 15, 8


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm a lazy b'stard, how many point buy is that?


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 24, 2007)

Um lots?


17 = 13 x 2= 26
16 = 10 x 1= 10/36
15 = 8 x 1 =  8/44
13 = 5 x 1 =  5/49
11 = 3 x 1 =  3/52
8 = 0        =  0/52
7= -1       = -1/51

51 point buy, which would be the equivalent of 38 points in a 6 stat game


Character concepts, no names yet, because that is almost the least important thing.

Aslan - Alsan culture also has strong gender divisions, is obsessed with honour and tends to strict primogeniture, in fact some scholars have suggested that the Book of Our lord shows a strong Aslan influence. They tend to keep quiet about it in human space, and it's a very bad idea to mention it to a Solomani but is a source of quiet pride to some Aslan and enables them to affiliate well into maninstream human culture, ironically the main thing that stops them is human bigotry.
This character will be the second son of a new noble family, his father was a landless male noble who led a small group of landless wanderers into Imperial service in exchange for a land grant.
       He and his followers were granted large tracts of a mostly uninhabited frontier world where they ranch. Having served with considerable honour and distinction his father was granted Lordship of the planet, a fact that has not been wholly appreciated by the previous human inhabitants of the planet.

This character will be more or less assimilated into mainstream human culture, but will act the part of a touchy Aslan when it suits him. Will join the Army, and work on his personal combat skills and stats - he will try to be an excellent duellist, partially because he expects to be insulted a lot, and partially because that is the quickest way for him to earn favours and honour in human society. He'll be in a lot of demand as a proxy or second, alien or not.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 24, 2007)

Fair enough. Be aware that it'll not be an easy character to play in this setting, but I will try to make sure it'll be fun. You'll have to expect some bigotry from the NPC's

As for the stats : fine with me.

As for the rest of the background : focus on the actions of your father, what regiment he served in, what did he do to get the distinction,...

What was your character's youth like, what tech level is the planet, did he get some training before going to the OTC.
The OTC will starts with all characters at least level 1, so what class would you think he is?


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 24, 2007)

Vargr:
As prestige is so key to Vargr leadership, they can rarely or never make strict primogeniture (or gender divsion) work for them in the long term. What normally happens is that the offspring of the noble in question compete against each other to be named as 1st Son, 2nd Son, and so on. This character would be one of the sons of a Vargr leader enobled for his part in, more or less, peacfully keeping a strategically important and highpopulation but midtech Vargr world as an Imperial Client state.
      Said son has decided to seek his fortune in Imperial Service, probably the Navy - though that service choice is dependent on the rest of the PCs. This is made rather more difficult by the fact that not only he is from a backward and barbarian planet, he's from a race reknowned as honourless and 


Human:
Only son from a very old noble family that has only recently recovered it's fortunes, until recently they had little but their lineage and an august history to their name. This is partially because their fortune has since suffered from a long line of dissipated wastrels, so much so that their house is nigh-provebial for it. It is also because of some bad investment decisions. The fact they conspiciously do not follow mainstram Imperial religion counts against them to.

Their holdings had essentially shrunk to a significant chunk of a frontier ranching world, where they dug in and sought to rebuild their fortune, in recent decades having become significant figures in the planetary milita. The family's renaissance began when their world was invaded, the resident "Old Noble" family were upstarts compared to his line, but they were much richer and in favour at Court. However they badly botched the defence of the planet, being either cowardly, incompetant or traitorous. At least one scion managed to be all three at the same time, fortunatly he did more damage to the opposition than the Imperials.

It was left to the characters father to organise resitance and boot out the invaders. This was duely noted by the Emperor who promptly elevated him to Governer of the planet as well as a couple of its neighbours and gave him a fair chunk of the old noble's fiefs as well. While the PC should be learning at his fathers side, family tradition dictates that he pursue a military career first. It will also help him make friends and allies they sorely need, however it also brings him into contact with several people with a grudge, be it relatives of the "Old Noble" family he supplanted or various miscellaneous nobles who remember how his, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great (etc) Uncle Horace debauched their Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great (etc) Aunt Hortense and are burning for vengence.


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 24, 2007)

Go with whichever one of those you like best, and fits in the rest of the party 

How is everyone else coming along with C Gen anyway?


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 24, 2007)

You choose, either the aslan or the human, the Vargr wouldn't work i think. The human should be the second son, the first would be heavily frowned upon. It could be the first son, but he'd be expected to leave the army and manage the estates after his first tour, using the training and education to better manage his estates in the frontier world, especially if he has no 'soldier brother'.

But the choice is yours.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 24, 2007)

For the rest, I've upped the point buy, it's now a 50 pt buy, say 'thank you wilphe'


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 29, 2007)

Bit quiet from people who aren't me or Dr Zombie.

How is everyone else doing? I'm trying to avoid making my final choices until I find out what the rest of the group will look like


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 29, 2007)

Well, I don't mind a solo game. Make your choice, the rest will have to adapt.


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 31, 2007)

The Aslan looks good, however if I am flying solo I might need to tweak him a bit.

Will do C Gen over the next few days, was planning to do so last weekend but work intervened


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm pretty familiar with most of the iterations of Traveller, though I don't have the big Traveller d20 book. 

For a character, I'm thinking of a guy whose mother was a Navy Captain, who commanded a scratch force of Navy and System Squadron ships during the war with the Solomani, and saw off a heavy Solomani task force, thus keeping a key border system in the Third Imperium.  As a result, she was made a noble, and on her retirement from active naval service, the Duchess of Mandible, a system that is fairly backwards techwise, but is a solid source of resources and agriculture goodies for a small cluster of hostile environment and specialized industrial world's in it's region.

The guy himself is of course the second son, and is off to join the Navy and see the universe.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 31, 2007)

Fair enough, but why his mother? It would be a lot more logical if it were his father.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 31, 2007)

Wilphe : we'll do a prelude, starting at naval academy. If you go straight to OTC, you start at first level. If you go to uni first, we'll have to roll. just let me know what you've planned. Don't start on your tour of duty yet. Trust me, i know what i'm doing 



blarkon : same thing . Your character can go tu uni first and then start his OTC, or you can start your OTC straightaway. Your choice. There are other options as well, like going on a trip across the systems for a year or two, whatever takes your fancy.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jan 31, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Fair enough, but why his mother? It would be a lot more logical if it were his father.




Not sure what your logic is, behind that, but my reasoning was simple enough. I thought it might be fun to have to explain to an Aslan about his "warrior mother."

It could be his dad, just as easily.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm not really playing the vanilla traveller setting. It's a bit more of an old victorian england sci-fi mix. There are strong women who rule their fief, but they are rare. While there are women in the navy, they are commoners. the ruling class is still very chauvinistic. I'm sorry if that wasn't clear from my previous posts. That's the trouble with trying to describe a setting that's very clear in m head but rather hard to explain.
It could be possible, but that would mean that your characters mother is a rare exception, probably a NCO that got promoted to officers rank, wich would make her quite (in)famous. it would reflect on your character, people, especially old nobility, would talk behind your back, and some even in your face. You could build a nice background around that, but I'd like you to know beforehand what you're in for. Your choice.


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 11, 2007)

Sorry, been a bit busy.

I'll flip-flop and go with the Human if that is allright:

Dominic hault-Propenser

      The hault-Propenser's are an old, old family. Back in the dim and distant past they were some of the greatest nobles in the Imperium, however they were always a very military family and gave compartively little attention to politics and business. This lay the seeds for their undoing, after a few hundred years their members became much more "conventional nobles" - however they lacked the accumulated contacts, wealth and resources of the less martial clans and found themselves drawn into to expenditure they couldn't really afford in order to keep up with them.

     It wasn't helped by the downright decadent actions of some of line, who along the way forgot that the spending lots of money on lavish entertainments, big estates and private yachts is a means to and end rather than an end in itself. To this day the hault-Propenser name is synonmous with rakish wastrels, uncultured boorish behaviours and an obstinate refusal to adhere to mainstream Imperial relgion.

      Estates and titles were gradually lost, their main capital was thier good name and illustrious reputation and that was all but gone too. With what remained a far sighted patriarch sponsored a major exploration and colonial expedition to discover and settle new planets, with this the hault-Propensers disappeared off the radar of mainstream Imperial history.

      Though they didn't find too many planets they did find and claim a small cluster of 4 frontier worlds: Gasper, Trillian, Entberg and uU. Here they settled down and sought to rebuild their shattered fortunes. However once again their lack of standing at court hurt them, as a later Emperor decided to strip them of the Baronial title to the cluster and grant it to his current favourites. Embittered by this further loss, the Hault-Propensers withdrew to their own estates mostly spending their time in quiet ranching on Gasper when they weren't involved in running the planetary miliita.

       The family's renaissance began when their world was invaded by, the resident "Old Noble" family were upstarts compared to his line, but they were much richer and in favour at Court. However they badly botched the defence of the planet, being either cowardly, incompetant or traitorous. At least one scion managed to be all three at the same time, fortunatly he did more damage to the opposition than the Imperials.

     It was left to the Dominic's father Aetius to organise resitance and boot out the invaders. This was duely noted by the Emperor who promptly reversed his predecessars decision, elevated him to Governer of the planet as well as Count of the cluster and gave him a fair chunk of the old noble's fiefs as well. 

      While Dominic should be learning at his fathers side, family tradition dictates that he pursue a military career first. It will also help him make friends and allies they sorely need, however it also brings him into contact with several people with a grudge, be it relatives of the "Old Noble" family he supplanted or various miscellaneous nobles who remember how his, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great (etc) Uncle Horace debauched their Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great (etc) Aunt Hortense and are burning for vengence. It also doesn't help that Count Aetius is a little bit overpromoted and the Family are generally unready for their new role. This makes them a bit provincial and everyone is waiting for them to screw up again. 

     Well almost everyone, some aren't willing to wait.


----------



## Brother Allard (Feb 12, 2007)

Ooo!  Traveller!

If there's room, I'm very interested.  I have the T20 book and some experience playing with the ruleset.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 13, 2007)

Wilphe, thanks, good background. What would your first level be?


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 13, 2007)

Brother allard, welcome. It's not a standard setting, I've tried to explain what I want, read it through and let me know if you have some questions.


----------



## Brother Allard (Feb 13, 2007)

*Darius Auberon*

Understood.  Here's what I have so far:

- What did your father do to get appointed governor of the system.
Captain Grosvenor Auberon was the captain of the INS Black Prince, an Imperial Mogami-class cruiser/carrier operating near the front in the last war.  During maneuvers, the ship suffered a severe spatial misjump, placing it nearly fourteen parsecs behind Solomani lines.  Certain that he had over-jumped the main Solomani battle fleet - placing them between his current position and his intended rendezvous with his own group - Cpt Auberon elected not to follow the Imperial Navy's standard operating procedure, which in this case dictated that he make for the rendezvous directly.  Figuring rightly that this was tantamount to suicide, he instead made his course parallel to the battle line, intending to slip around the enemy's flank and escape into friendly space.  Making a long staggered series of short jumps, Cpt Auberon and the Black Prince made their way back to Imperial space over the course of several months, taking every opportunity to wreak havoc on the Solomani supply lines while en route.  Making good use of ships weapons, the fighter wing and the Marine contingent, the Black Prince managed to destroy several key depots and set the Solomani war effort back by several weeks, if not months.

The welcome upon their return, however, was somewhat less than enthusiastic.  Initiative and pluck were qualities the Imperium did not much celebrate in her naval officers - leastwise, not under the old Emperor - and Cpt Auberon avoided a court martial for his deviation from protocol primarily due to the fact that the Imperium could spare neither him nor the Black Prince.  In the Prince's absence, the fleet had suffered a serious defeat at the hands of the Solomani and had lost a sizable force.  It was, however, made clear to Cpt Auberon that he could expect no greater command.

The war ended some six months later.  The old emperor destroyed himself, and Emperor Theon began elevating favored officers to the peerage.

Stats:
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=873021
[6,5,2] = (13)
[4,4,1] = (9)
[6,3,2] = (11)
[6,3,2] = (11)
[6,4,4] = (14)
[6,6,3] = (15)
[6,6,5] = (17)
[6,6,6] = (18)

Point value: 55


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 13, 2007)

Uncertain, may level in Academic, Army, Marine or Noble

Porbably Noble at this time


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 14, 2007)

Brother allard, nice background.

Figure out what your homeplanet is like, and what sort of education you've gotten in your youth.

As for character creation, unless your char will go to uni first, you'll start as first level in the academy. Depending on your background you can choose your class. (could allready be navy if you were raised by one f your father's old lt's, or noble if you had a classical upbringing, hell, you could even do a tour as a belter, merchant or barbarian, just work it into your background)


----------



## Brother Allard (Feb 14, 2007)

Homeworld:
Seleucus C7405648 Na Po 422
To call Seleucus a wretched hive of scum and villainy is to offend wretched hives everywhere.  Imperfectly pacified, the planet is a haven for rogues and mercenaries of every description.  Only the capital city, Bellerophon (pop. 130,000), is effectively policed.  The rest of the planet's surface is essentially lawless.

Education:
Darius spent most of his youth at Clement College, an old and fairly prestigious boarding school offworld.  His classmates - largely second sons of old-noble houses - generally regarded him as an uncouth pretender from a particularly odious backwater of which none of them had ever heard.  After a difficult few years, Darius finally found his niche by playing down to his peers' expectations.  He began to smuggle illicit substances onto campus.  After some success, he branched out into smuggling students off.  He dabbled in bookkeeping, did a little light loansharking, and eventually established a reputation as the man to see any time a student had a need that couldn't be satisfied in broad daylight.  For the most part, he stayed beneath the school administration's radar, but on one occasion avoided expulsion only through the adroit application of a particularly embarrassing piece of information regarding a certain administrator and a certain gardener's apprentice.  His intelligence network was both broad and deep, and on the day of his graduation, the faculty breathed a collective sigh of relief.


Let me know if this concept doesn't fit with your idea of the campaign.  High charisma, high intelligence, low wisdom.  1st level would be Noble, with a focus on the seamier skills.  Feats might include Carousing and Contacts/Underworld.  I'm thinking that at some point he will experience a sort of Hal/Henry conversion - possibly in the prelude, possibly offscreen during the flash-forward.  But away from the particular pressures of boarding school and in an environment in which he is taken seriously on his own merits, I think he might display some more... uh... pro-social behavior.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice. go ahead and knock yourselves out; First lvl nobles ye shall be, ready for OTC


----------



## Brother Allard (Feb 16, 2007)

I haven't figured out homeworld skills and such, so consider this "in process".  I hope to finish him up over the weekend.

*Updates:*
_Feb 21_: finished homeworld skills and feats

Darius Auberon
Male Human (mixed) Noble 1
Blonde hair, Blue eyes
6'1" / 185 lbs
Age: 18

STR 11 (+0)
DEX 15 (+2)
CON 14 (+2)
INT 18 (+4)
EDU 11 (+0)
WIS 09 (-1)
CHA 17 (+3)
SOC 13 (+1)


Stamina die: 1d6+2
Stamina: 8 / Lifeblood 14
Fort (0+2) = +2
Refl (0+2) = +2
Will (2-1) = +1

Init (+2 Dex) = +2

BAB +0
Melee +0
Ranged +2

Credits 5000

XP 0

Languages Galanglic, Irilitok, Trokh, Solomani, Vilani


Skills (44):
Appraise 4+4 = 8
Bluff 4+3 = 7
Driving 1+3 = 4 (HW bonus for V/Wheeled)
Bribery 4+3 = 7
Forgery 2cc+4 = 6
Gambling 2cc+4 = 6
Gather Information 4+3+3 = 10 (HW x 3)
Innuendo 1-1 = 0
Intimidate 4+3 = 7
K/Court Politics 1+4 = 5
K/Imperial History 1+4 = 5
K/Underworld 1+4 = 5
Leader 4+4 = 8
Liaison 4+3 = 7
Sense Motive 4-1+3 = 6

Feats:
AP (Light)
WP (Swordsman, Marksman)
Connections (Second Sons) (human)
Skill Focus (sense motive) (lvl 1)
Carousing (bonus)
V/Wheeled (HW)


Equipment:
[in process]


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 18, 2007)

Take Academic I think, Dominic will want to do University first


----------



## Brother Allard (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm a little unclear how the Academy relates to University.  I had thought that OTC was something one did while at University.  Is that not the case here?


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 19, 2007)

here he is
Edit: Updated for UNI
Edit: Updated w/Traveller

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=DHP&limit=on


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 19, 2007)

OTC is on a different campus, on a naval academy. It is considered university, but you can first do a bachelor and a master in, say, space-electronics, and then follow basic OTC so you'll end up as an officer in engeneering, or something similar.
Or you can first do OTC and get all your training on the job, as it were.
The advantage is that you start a few levels higher, since we start playing at the academy. The downside is that you're a few yerars older then avarage, and that you may fail your exams, then go to OTC, so the instructors will think you're a dropout who thinks OTC will be easy...
Anyway, starting a few levels lower or higher doesn't make much of a difference in traveller, not even remotely compareble to a fantasy setting, where 4 levels is a huge difference.


----------



## Brother Allard (Feb 19, 2007)

Fair enough.  Would you say it was more common to proceed through University before entering the Academy, or no?

The reason I ask is that I expect that his father (who is undoubtedly calling the shots at this point) would be something of a middle-of-the-roader in this sort of matter.  His mind is really elsewhere, and he will simply require his son to do whatever is the accepted practice.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 19, 2007)

If your char wants to make career he'll go straight to the academy, trying to graduate as young as possible and go to the most dangerous areas, political or physical, in order ot ptove himself and make promotion. If he wants to be somewhere specific, like engeneering, he'll go to university. If you're a major in Xenosociology chances are higher of getting a post in the diplomatic branch, and so on. But in general, if you're a brilliant engeneer, you'll make it as high as head of military research, but not higher, while if you're a career navy you can get as high as admiral, in theory.
It's up to you really


----------



## Brother Allard (Feb 19, 2007)

In that case, Darius will skip University and go directly to the Academy.  I should be able to finish him up tonight (I hope).


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 21, 2007)

He'll do University because he's first son and therefore not looking to make a career of it

Can I go ahead and resolve?


----------



## Brother Allard (Feb 21, 2007)

I've updated the sheet above with the finished homeworld skills and feats.  Basically, Gather Info x3, and V/Wheeled with the attendant Driving +1.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 22, 2007)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> He'll do University because he's first son and therefore not looking to make a career of it
> 
> Can I go ahead and resolve?




Yeah, sure. go ahead.
We'll do a 'quick' first chapter and then advance 20 years, five 'tour of duties'. You have five rerolls on all the dice rolls you need to make for your career. You can use 'em on your uni career as well. USe invisible castle, and start rolling


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 23, 2007)

Done University

OTC next?


----------



## Brother Allard (Feb 26, 2007)

Darius is complete and ready to go.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 26, 2007)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Done University
> 
> OTC next?




Don't roll for OTC. We start at OTC. What did the uni results show, what did you get your degree in?


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 26, 2007)

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> Darius is complete and ready to go.



Great. We'll start tonight or tomorrow night.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 7, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Don't roll for OTC. We start at OTC. What did the uni results show, what did you get your degree in?




Updated attachment in post 48.

Accepted to Gasper University to Study Agriculture and History, Graduates with Honours.
Goes on to do Masters in Military History, but just scrapes onto the Honour Roll.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 7, 2007)

Allrighty. Time to start, then.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 13, 2007)

here we are.

It's custom to wear your navy cadett uniform in public the moment you have been accepted at a naval academy. You are, from that moment on, expected to behave as a junior officer in training, and any infringements will be reported to the proper authorities....


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 16, 2007)

Well I was thinking of doing Marine (yes I know) but I can do Navy


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 19, 2007)

Marine is for when you fail navy   . The first year is together, then more and more classes are apart, you don't have to choose yet.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 25, 2007)

Okay


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 5, 2007)

guys, take one or two levels in traveller, for the time spent onboard various ships before getting here. You'll need it. If you only take one, keep the XP and use it whenever opportunity arises. I'd recommend some skills usefull aboard a spaceship


----------



## Brother Allard (Apr 5, 2007)

I'll take two in traveller.  

That makes two bonus feats, and one for 3rd level: 
V/Starcraft (Traveller bonus 1)
Trustworthy (Traveller bonus 2)
Brawling (lvl 3)

20 total skill points:
Pilot 7+4 = 11
T/Astrogation 3+0 =3
T/Communications 3+0 = 3
T/Computer 3+0 = 3
T/Robotics 2+0 = 2
T/Sensors 2+0 = 2

And 2d6+4 Stamina = 9

BAB+1, Ref & Will +2.

That makes:

Darius Auberon
Male Human (mixed) Noble 1 / Traveller 2
Blonde hair, Blue Eyes
6'1" / 185 lbs
Age: 18

STR 11 (+0)
DEX 15 (+2)
CON 14 (+2)
INT 18 (+4)
EDU 11 (+0)
WIS 09 (-1)
CHA 17 (+3)
SOC 13 (+1)


Stamina die: 1d6+2
Stamina: 17 / Lifeblood 14
Fort (0+2) = +2
Refl (2+2) = +4
Will (4-1) = +3

Init (+2 Dex) = +2

BAB +1
Melee +1
Ranged +3

Credits 5000

XP 0

Languages Galanglic, Irilitok, Trokh, Solomani, Vilani


Skills (44+20):
Appraise 4+4 = 8
Bluff 4+3 = 7
Driving 1+3 = 4 (HW bonus for V/Wheeled)
Bribery 4+3 = 7
Forgery 2cc+4 = 6
Gambling 2cc+4 = 6
Gather Information 4+3+3+2 = 12 (HW x 3)
Innuendo 4-1 = 3
Intimidate 4+3 = 7
Leader 4+4 = 8
Liaison 4+3+2 = 9
Pilot 7+4 = 11
Sense Motive 4-1+3 = 6
T/Astrogation 3+0 =3
T/Communications 3+0 = 3
T/Computer 3+0 = 3
T/Robotics 2+0 = 2
T/Sensors 2+0 = 2

Feats:
AP (Light, Medium)
WP (Swordsman, Marksman)
Connections (Second Sons) (human)
Skill Focus (sense motive) (lvl 1)
Carousing (bonus)
V/Wheeled (HW)
V/Starcraft (Traveller bonus 1)
Trustworthy (Traveller bonus 2)
Brawling (lvl 3)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey DZ. Just spotted this. Any room? Was thinking a female character from a matriarchal society, but can just as easily stick with the given male only theme. Let me know.

TS


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey TS,

sure there's room. Just have a look at the first few posts, to get a general feel of the athmosphere I'm trying to create. Then write a background, and we'll work from there.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 26, 2007)

Brother Allard? You still in this game?


----------



## Brother Allard (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm here.  Just very, very tardy.

I've posted in the IC and will be more prompt in future.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm off to southern france for two weeks


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 6, 2007)

I thought you were only allowed to do that in August?


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 8, 2007)

Updated w/One level of Travller, Post 48


----------



## doghead (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey DrZ,

Nice concept. I'm tempted to sign up only I don't really have a good character concept (at least, one up to the calibre of those so far) and the T20 CGen system does my head in. I can feel a headache (lesser) coming on just from reading the thread 

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 25, 2007)

Woohooo, He's BAAAAACK

C'mon doghead, I know you can do it.


----------



## doghead (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey DrZ

Yeah ... nahh. I can't. I don't have the rules, even the Lite ones. And being on dial-up, it would take a week to download them. And anyways, I don't think Merchant was on the classes available.

I would love to. I like the concept of the game. And I love playing soldiers. Even if you won't let me be an Aslan Marine.

I will lurk but.

doghead
thotd


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 23, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> I'm not really playing the vanilla traveller setting. It's a bit more of an old victorian england sci-fi mix. There are strong women who rule their fief, but they are rare. While there are women in the navy, they are commoners. the ruling class is still very chauvinistic. I'm sorry if that wasn't clear from my previous posts. That's the trouble with trying to describe a setting that's very clear in m head but rather hard to explain.
> It could be possible, but that would mean that your characters mother is a rare exception, probably a NCO that got promoted to officers rank, wich would make her quite (in)famous. it would reflect on your character, people, especially old nobility, would talk behind your back, and some even in your face. You could build a nice background around that, but I'd like you to know beforehand what you're in for. Your choice.




 -

Meep, somehow I totally lost track of this thread.   Sorry about that! been a very busy few months for me...

I'm interested by the whole chauvanism thing...is being a female character plausible, or is that stretching things too far? Perhaps a system from one of those renegade noble females that decided to rule her system as a matriarchy...horror!


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 24, 2007)

lol

one more player should help give this game the kick in the pants it needs

a female character would be unusual and would face a lot of opposition... But it could be fun.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 24, 2007)

I like the idea of unusual and facing opposition...but I don't want it to be gratuitous or to be SUCH a big deal that it threatens to derail the game's focus or anything. Nor for it to be so implausible than an absurd set of circumstances is required for it to take place.

Within those limits, if it's possible, I'd love to work out a basis for it, then run with it.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 24, 2007)

Didn't Brother Allard go away?


----------



## Brother Allard (Jul 25, 2007)

No, I'm still here.  Darius just can't tell a septic system from a hole in the ground.

buh dum bum.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 26, 2007)

Sorry guys, thought the game was a deader. Have updated, will be a good boy. Hope to get a few more players.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 26, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> I like the idea of unusual and facing opposition...but I don't want it to be gratuitous or to be SUCH a big deal that it threatens to derail the game's focus or anything. Nor for it to be so implausible than an absurd set of circumstances is required for it to take place.
> 
> Within those limits, if it's possible, I'd love to work out a basis for it, then run with it.





The old nobility, as a rule, is very chauvinistic, very conservative. Which is probably one of the reasons why they lost the war against the solomani. The new nobility, in the frontier worlds, is a bit different. There are women in the navy, of common stock. Some may even be promoted to commissioned officers, in wartime. That would be an exception, and they would be (in)famous, especiallty if they are awarded a domein, and a noble title. Your character could be a daughter of one of those officers, and stubbornly apply for training. With the cross-cultural genderswitching of names (for example jo being a girlsname in english but a boys name in dutch) it might even be possible that they don't know they've accepted  girl untill you physically show up


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 26, 2007)

Hahaha...I like it. Do the whole stubborn GI Jane at the boys club thing.

And I like how it emphasizes the changing character of the system. The real, fundamental shift that this decree is making in Imperial society.

Okay, I saw the 50 point buy thing, but the Lite rules only detail one class, the Merchants. Something tells me I shan't be taking any of that.  I'll definitely need help therefore with character class and the whole prior experience deal.

Also, it'd be useful to me to have some idea of what the existing PC's are, so I can try to bring something new to the group.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 26, 2007)

_NEWS FLASH!_

We bring you this important announcement, live from the scene of the Old Noah Thread Cemetery. According to most recent reports, the Necromancers have struck again! This time, they hit an infant PbP thread, _The Long Sleep_, bringing it back from an ultimately death, earlier this year. 

If you have any information pertaining to the death and rebirth of _The Long Sleep_, authorities urge you to report to the _Talking the Talk_ district police station for questioning. 

Now back to your regularly scheduled programming!


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 27, 2007)

Lemme see. You start the game fairly green. Either you go straight to OTC (officer training corps) or you go to Uni first, then to OTC. Depending on your background you could either stat with a level or a 'tour' in noble, belter, academic, barbarian, traveller, merchant, then move on to OTC. Really depends on your education, really. Hell, if you put your background together right I might let you start with a few levels navy (mommy been teaching you since you were little 'caus she knew how hard it would be for you).

As for the other backgrounds : they're on the previous page.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 27, 2007)

Okay! If I could get you to look through this Dr Zombie...and I apologize for the length. I'm still gonna go through it and look for cuts...but it has sufficient information in it I think to give some ideas as to how to start going about mechanical character generation.

Here's the super-condensed version:

Mom was super-overachiever, ultracareer woman. Raised brother and sister to exacting standards and made life particularly hard on daughter to make sure she was prepared for how the 'real world' would be. Daughter joins navy both as convenient way out of home and as a chance to show mom up (ie - that you could be successful woman and not sell your soul, etc).

Thoughts? Ideas?

[sblock=Background]

Ishara is a 'green' world, on the fringes of explored space. As the worlds of Humaniti go, the colony there is breathtakingly new...about a hundred years since the first Human settlers broke their landers down to create what would eventually become the capital city of Tslande. A hot world, orbiting a vibrant young sun, the Human civilization is clustered around the poles, where it's temperate enough for human crops and animals to grow. This is facillitated by the distribution of water over Ishara's surface as well; the 'megarivers' that save the world from deserthood.

Technologically, Ishara is backwards, as fledgeling colonies often are. The unusual abundance of native life has had an impact though, making Ishara a popular destination for those on safari or looking for exotic hunts. This, and the rich, fertile soil of the planet, have made offworld trade easier. Most of the Humans on Ishara are agriculturalists, be it farmers or 'ranchers' raising animal stock. There is a strong work ethic among the population, combined with a certain stubbornness and resourcefulness that makes admitting defeat a cultural taboo. A person's worth is measured by how hard they work and by how many benefit as a result. This attitude extends to the planet's current ruler, Governness Jenoa Perrin.

Jenoa stands out in more than one way from the usual pack of Emperor-appointed planatary governors. The most notable is that she is both female, and nobility...as a result of a confluence of extraordinary luck and daring, a solid head on her shoulders, and a pair of Imperial edicts from the Emperor himself. Jenoa was a naval NCO during the war against the Solomani. When a bridge hit killed the senior commanding officers of her ship, she took command in all but official fact, and led the remaining crew not only to survival, but to acquit themselves well in the battle.

The officers who should have had command, fresh from OTC, panicked. His father however was a prominant member of the Imperial Court, and Jenoa, displaying a canny political mind, publicly gave the credit to him, claiming that he had taken command and done brilliantly. She met with them a few times in more private circumstances...and a few days later, the announcement was made that Jenoa was being promoted to officer status in recognition of the invaluable assistance she provided during the crisis. A very unusual move (women get decorated, men get promoted), but Jenoa handled the attention, both good and bad, as the situation demanded. Politely, when she could. She preferred to deflect criticism with deeds rather than words, and immediately set about using her new position to do just that. Though promotions were slow, her conduct and capabilities were all but flawless. Never once, publicly, did she ever complain about her lot, as officers working far less, to far inferior effect, passed her by. Finally her strategy of not making waves and proving through personal excellence paid off...when the Emperor granted new fiefs and titles, she was among them. And despite the still prevalent negativity...not one in the court could provide substantiative reason against it. Jenoa had been twice the officer of any man, and it was just enough to get her what any man was entitled to.

The transition from wartime officer to administrator was one Jenoa tackled with customary zeal. She spent weeks touring, learning about the existing population and what customs and laws they had. From there she turned to history to find precedents to guide her. This active approach won dividends among the people of Ishara, who had little contact with the Imperium previously, and imagined having a noble governor would be a useless prat they'd have to work all the harder to carry upon their backs. Jenoa demonstrated early on that she would carry her own weight. Her court was austure, even spartan by the standards of most planetary rulers. And while some work had to be delegated, she kept most of the important tasks for herself, which further impressed them. Jenoa quickly became popular as exemplifying the qualities that the citizens of Ishara prized in themselves. Hard working, stern but fair, capable, and stubbornly self-reliant. The fact that she was a woman quickly became a point of pride, with the true believers coming to call her 'queen,' despite a much more modest official title.

In her private life, there was another set of terms used to describe her. Obsessive, emotionally unavailable, perfectionist, and rigidly inflexible. The demanding schedule that so endeared her to the grubby farmers of Ishara left little time for raising children, and Jenoa was ill-suited to the task at any rate. Though she loved her son and daughter for their potential, she had little patience for the...messiness of children, and viewed that entire phase of life with some distaste. She had no husband, no spouse...she felt that taking one would only emphasize her essential femalehood; a thing she had spent most of her life struggling to overcome. The children had come from artificial insemination; the donor was never known by name, only by a list of impressive genetic traits and a number.

Jenoa gave birth to fraternal twins, one of each gender. Most fortunately, in Jenoa's view, the boy had been born first, albeit only minutes ahead. From the start, Jenoa's treatment of the two was unequal. Although by the standards of Imperial noble children both of their rearings were stern and demanding, Lyceus by any measure had an easier time of it than his sister, Alexandretta...a name long and unpalatable enough that everyone in the Isharan court was calling her just Alex only weeks after she was born. As hard as the standards set before Lyceus were, Alex found herself having to work harder to get the same rewards. Her punishments were harsher for the same offences, and even complaining about the state of things was grounds for punishment.

As Alex grew older, she jumped at any chance to get away from home. Extracurricular school trips. Tours. Friends' vacations. She especially enjoyed opportunities to leave the planet itself, and go into space. When Alex reached her majority under Imperial law at age 18, she confronted Jenoa and gave voice to years of frustration and confusion and angst. Jenoa's response was as cold and as pragmatic as she was known for. She had intentionally been unfair to Alex because the Imperium was unfair. She had seen to it that those eighteen years would prepare Alex for what she would face for the rest of her life.

Even realizing that what Jenoa said was true, the damage was done. Alex couldn't so easily forgive, nor forget, and so she left the governor's estate, and did not return.

Maybe it was perversity that made her apply to the Naval OTC. Maybe it was a stubborn desire to show her mother that she wasn't the only one who could make it happen. And that you could go through all that, and come out with your humanity intact. Alex wasn't determined to equal Jenoa's achievements. She was determined to exceed them.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 31, 2007)

Update!


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 31, 2007)

Looks fine. Seems she was raised as a noble, then headed straight to OTC. 
So you'll have your first level as a noble, and then two levels as traveller.
Other option is going to university before going to OTC, depending on wether she'll rush in to OTC or will take a more rational, measured approach.
If she wants to go for a full-length navy career and wants to reach the top she'll go for navy from the start.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 29, 2007)

Guys, let's call it quits.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 1, 2007)

Oof...

I feel bad now.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 2, 2007)

you shouldn't, not your fault.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 2, 2007)

Well, I didn't HELP much either...got bogged down a bit finishing my character's background...

That said, only part of the bad feeling is guilt The rest is just...regret. I really did want to join in. I was getting into the idea of being the GI Jane in the boys club. Hee hee.

Ah well.


----------



## Brother Allard (Sep 2, 2007)

Well, it's an interesting premise, and although it's been admittedly pretty slow, there's been some good stuff in here.  I've quite enjoyed it.

If you want to wrap it up, however, I can respect that.  Thanks for running it.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 3, 2007)

I can still continue, I thought the rest of you guys wasn't up for it.


----------

